

Apple Releases iOS 5.1.1 with HDR, AirPlay, and Safari Syncing Bug Fixes - avirambm
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/05/07/apple-releases-ios-5-1-1-with-hdr-airplay-and-safari-syncing-bug-fixes/

======
warmfuzzykitten
Oops. Attempting to upgrade my 4S to 5.1.1, it's been well over an hour and
progress bar on iPhone (Apple logo) is stuck. There are three reports of
similar hangs from other users.

[https://discussions.apple.com/message/18327088?tstart=0#1832...](https://discussions.apple.com/message/18327088?tstart=0#18327088?tstart=0)

No response on the Apple forum. Hoping for some advice from another user who
has seen this problem and gotten past it.

